# Blackfin 29 vs Bertram 28



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought I had decided on a Bertram 28 Flybridge until I saw a Blackfin 29. The Blackfin has some sweet lines. From a quick overview I am not sure if I like the engine boxes. I was planning on placing a small generator there on a Bertram. Any opinions of either hull would be appreciated. Really needed some advice on Blackfins.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

In case you haven't run across David Pascoe's review of the BF 29 FB here is the link. Hope you might find it helpful.

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/boatreviews/blackfin_29_sf.htm

Just sold my 32 Blackfin FB in January that I had since 2001.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I run a Bert 28, and I have fished off a Fin 29 on a couple of occasions. 

Fin 29 has a bigger flybridge, what seems like a larger cabin, and is longer given the molded in pulpit. The Bert 28 was a small block boat in gas with a small step up to the engine deck. The Fin 29 is more comparable to the Bert 31, big blocks with engine boxes. 

The engine boxes are actually a plus. With the addition of little wedge type pillows, they make an excellent location to watch the spread. Same with the the side of the cockpit seating in the flybridge. The engine boxes on a Fin 29 will handle most straight 6 diesels like the Cummins. The Bert 28 will not. Slightly more deadrise on the Fin as well. 

The hulls have very similar performance. Both are deep v style hulls. Solid glass construction, built to fish and run in the slop. Great on the troll or running into head seas. Rock and roll on the drift. The Fin is a more modern design.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Owned a 29' Blackfin for three years and fished regularly out of Port Aransas on it. I stepped up to a 40' Cabo and wish I still owned my Blackfin. I had a FB with 330 Cummins with a Entec West Genset.
Very nice boat that rode good in our standard issue 3 ft. slop. 
Leave port a and run to dutra, troll all day and run all the way home...pay $525.00-550.00 bucks. 
If you have any specific questions about 29' Blackfins I'd be happy to answer them. I was the owner operator. I also kept mine in a lift which was a major major major plus.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

And I agree with the previous poster...The 28' bert is not even in the same league. The 28' bert will throw you out of the flybridge with its undesirable "snap roll" and it just doesn't ride as good as the Blackfin in a head sea. You really don't want gas engines on a sportfisher either...one fuel leak while underway and KABOOM!


----------



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I really appreciate the opinions. Where did you place the genset on the Blackfin? I will have to have A/C on the water for my wife to agree to this purchase. Also wanting to know why it is difficult to load one of these on a trailer. If the boat ramps are deep and good surface?


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen the genny placed in the stbd lazerette but I've only stepped around one or two of the 29s. From my limited experience though the 29 is an awesome little boat but didn't work for me since it wasn't exactly standing headroom since I'm 6'4" on a good day.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Most generators were placed all the way aft on 29 Blackfins. This created a problem with corrosion because of sea water getting on it all the time. If you're wanting a boat with a generator I would look at something bigger as I would not want a generator on my next 29 footer. It was a pain and hardly ever ran right. Also very hard to service and keep corrosion off of.
Also you do not want to drop this boat on and off a trailer. That's not "reasonable". The height and width of the boat will prohibit you from moving it very far on our roads.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

In contrast, there is plenty of room for a genny in the dry engine area of the Bert 28. If mounted in the center well, it would lower the center of gravity and reduce the rock and roll. 

Strangely, in well over a decade of running a Bert 28 pretty hard, I have yet to have anyone thrown out of the flybridge. I can't imagine anyone being thrown off the flybridge on the drift. Maybe if you were real top heavy with huge pumpkin head, barrel chest, and spindly little legs or something you could have problems, but again, I've never seen it. 

I would never try to launch either of these boats off a trailer. I'd use a sling lift/travel lift to load or unload if I wanted to put them on a trailer.


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

not sure how the flybridge is laid out but on our 29 BF combi generator is between engines, fits perfect just forward of fuel tank. Its a 6KW norther nights


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

heres a pic of our generator setup


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of these were taken before I installed the hardtop (which is a must in my opinion).


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

empty pockets....how did the blackfin ride compated to your new cabo?


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

compare*


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Surprisingly very similar. Obviously the 40 Cabo has more and larger creature comforts. The only reason the Blackfin was sold was because I wanted to start spending the night offshore. I did it in the Blackfin several times but it wasn't very comfortable.


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

*a wee bit wee*

Those engine boxes on the B-29-C look like a good place to sit while bait watching but if you're over six ft. tall (I'm 6' 2") you'll bang your head on the flybridge roof every time you punch a wave. No standing room in the cabin either. I love the looks and the economy but for someone my size it just feels like a bath tub toy, just a wee bit wee. The B-32-C has much more room and while the cabin is still cramped the cockpit is huge like the 31' Bert. Don't want to sound like I'm bashing the B-29 cause it's a fine boat, its just too small for me. The express or the 32' is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I would like to discuss more about loading boat on trailer. I don't want to pay slip fees. The width and weight is no problem. With the right guides can this boat be floated onto a trailer?


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

*mucho trabajo*



Speargun6686 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I would like to discuss more about loading boat on trailer. I don't want to pay slip fees. The width and weight is no problem. With the right guides can this boat be floated onto a trailer?


If you have the right ramp and trailer and tow vehicle it can be done but you don't just splash a B-29 like an outboard. All your antennas, outriggers, etc. will have to come down and be secured before you can travel. The weight including trailer is probably in the neighborhood of 15K lb. You'll need a stout 4 x 4 to pull it out for sure. Be very careful and go very slow backing it down the ramp or you can force water up the exhaust pipes which will do serious engine damage. If you're not willing to pay slip fees and plan on launching and recovering your boat every time you use it then I would recommend and outboard of some kind. All that being said, I have seen it done so I know its possible. The thing that would worry me the most would be finding a ramp long enough and deep enough to launch and recover it without the whole shebang ending up in the drink. Good Luck.


----------



## Gilchrist (Aug 19, 2011)

As far as launching and retrieving the boat... we will let you know. Haven't done that yet, and it could get very interesting. I think the right ramp is key. The Blackfin 29 is big and heavy. But it isn't a boat that you are going to haul across the state. Keep the travel to a minimum, and launch at ramps you are familiar with, and I think you'll be okay.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Gilchrist said:


> As far as launching and retrieving the boat... we will let you know. Haven't done that yet, and it could get very interesting. I think the right ramp is key. The Blackfin 29 is big and heavy. But it isn't a boat that you are going to haul across the state. Keep the travel to a minimum, and launch at ramps you are familiar with, and I think you'll be okay.


Or get one of the rare BF29 Combi's with outboards. There are a couple on Yachtworld


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Full of diesel and equipped with diesel motors the 29' is heavier than 15k. It took a 20k lift to hold mine. The boat bent the I beams on the 15k rated lift when full of diesel, water, and gear. Just an FYI. 
I still do not recommend launching and loading a sportfisher...I don't care what size or weight. If you're wanting to go that route I recommend an outboard.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a 29' Combi for a while, fished it out of Port A in the early and mid 90's. Also had a 31 Bertram, and have ridden in a 28 Bertram several times. The Blackfin is a much nicer ride than the Bertram, IMO there was not a boat made in its class that rode as good.

I think both Bertrams would handle a following sea slightly better, but not by a significant amount.

We had a Northern lights genset between the engines (300 B Cummins), and carried 250 gallons of fuel, which gave it plenty of range. Not only did the boat ride great, but, it was a heck of a fish raiser.

The only thing I did not like about it was the rudders extending behind the transom, making it necessary to have a swim platform to protect them when you backed up to a dock.

I have a sweet spot in my fishing heart for Bertrams, but, the 28 and 31 were older hull designs and would not perform like a similar Blackfin.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Speargun6686 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I would like to discuss more about loading boat on trailer. I don't want to pay slip fees. The width and weight is no problem. With the right guides can this boat be floated onto a trailer?


I'm no expert like some of these guys, but launching and loading a 15k+ inboard powered sport fish sounds like a nightmare. Over and over every time you want to fish.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a trailer for my Blackfin. Launching off of it was scary.


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

bigfishtx: We have ours on trailer but havent launched it yet... going to be interesting at the least... what truck were you using to launch with?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

gil5077 said:


> bigfishtx: We have ours on trailer but havent launched it yet... going to be interesting at the least... what truck were you using to launch with?


F-350 back in those days....man, be sure that ramp is not too steep. I was genuinely worried about stopping it when you were backing in. I know now days there are tones of big heavy boats trailered, but, back then it was rare.

I only launched it one time like that, the rest of the time I had the boatyard use a travel lift to put it on the trailer and remove it.


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

well hopefully ill have an update soon on how the launch goes... we still have a couple months work left before she goes in the water


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 28' Grady Sailfish walk around, and in my experience with launching boats, determined that this is about the largest boat I could fathom launching from a trailer. Just trailering that thing 150 miles from where I bought it to Port A, was a nightmare. I'm sure a guy can do anything he sets his mind to if he's got the right help. For me it's more of an issue getting someone that has abilities that I can trust, to help with the launching and loading process. Good thing my wife is good at this stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Gil5077 please post an update on how the launch goes.


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

no prob.. will do


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Albemarle 280 twin diesel straight shafts. Its actually pretty easy to get on and off the trailer. Provided you have a good ramp to launch at. I was thinking about a blackfin before I got the Able. I was looking for combi. Good luck finding one.



Sent from my P6095 using Tapatalk


----------

